#ubuntu-jp 2010-11-09
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<nobuto> こんばんは。
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<hito_jp> 今日は短めに終えたいです……
<jkbys> 進めていきましょうか
<jkbys> アクションアイテムで何かありますか？
<jkbys> なければ議題へ
<hito_jp> チームレポートだしてあるんじゃ
<jkbys> リンク書いて有りますね
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20101109
<jkbys> ありがとうございます
<jkbys> イベント関連
<jkbys>     * リリースパーティ東京：報告と反省会
<jkbys>           o
<jkbys>             https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Events/OfflineTokyo201011/Review
<jkbys>     * イベント時の作業リストをメンテナンスしたい
<jkbys> リリースパーティおつかれさまでした
<hito_jp> リリースパーティ東京、最後の支払いが割とクリティカルでしたが、ほかはまあなんとか。
<nobuto> 79名の事前予約を受け付けていましたが、そのうち68名の方に来場していただけました。
<nobuto> 来なかった人の分の料理代金を支払うかどうかの部分で、会場側との事前合意が不十分でした。結果10名分×2000円をキャンセル分の費用として支払いました。
<hito_jp> 料理は結局参加者で食べてるので、まあ当然といえば当然ではありますが、ちょっとしこりが残りますね。次はなんとか回避したいところです。
<nobuto> あとはu-bonさんが負担した額のリストがまだ届いていません、といったところです。
<hito_jp> あと反省点。3500円は高かった＆「500円」分で経理作業に苦労した＆事前準備不足、といったあたり？
<hito_jp> 村田さん的に何かないでしょうか
<nobuto> 2次会に来てくれた方は3500円は高くないと言ってましたが、そう思っている方が2次会に来るわけで…という感じでしょうか。
<nobuto> もうちょっと参加者負担が少なくできる会場を見つけられるといいですね。
<nobuto>  # まあ今回は参加者同士が楽しむパーティーをやりたかったというわがままが。
<hito_jp> わりとそんな気が。まあ4時間なんで、850円/h だとすると妥当な範囲のような気はしますが、絶対的な金額が高く見えてる、というのがきっと微妙。
<hito_jp> 料理を60人分手配にして、3000円でやれるとよかったのかなーと後知恵では思いますが、しょせん後知恵なので次に生かしましょう、というレベル。
<nobuto> あとは金銭の授受をすべて会場側がやってくれるようなところがあれば最高ですが、そんなところがあるのかどうか。
<nobuto> 自分が思うのはそんなところです。
<jkbys> 他にありますか？
<hito_jp> 検品が意外と面倒だったんですが、妥当な解決策はなし。数字シール貼るのもちょっと検討しましたが、弊害のほうが多そう。
<jkbys> なんの検品ですか？
<hito_jp> ACタップやら一式
<jkbys> なるほど
<hito_jp> あと、結局マイク周辺にアクティブなユーザーが集合してたぜ問題とか、イベントでのお約束系の問題はやっぱり起きましたね。固定マイクだとダメ、という予感。
<hito_jp> というような反省点を踏まえて、イベント前チェックリストをちゃんと作っておきましょう、というのが総括かなぁと思います。
<hito_jp> 具体的には「キャンセルが出た場合、こちらでどこまで支払う必要がある？」とか。「お釣りはいつ、誰がいくらぐらい準備する？」とか。
<hito_jp> 回答していくと穴が見える、コンサルが好きそうな簡易のチェックリストでいいので。
<jkbys> 誰が作りますか
<hito_jp> 作っておきますorz
<jkbys> よろしくおねがいします
<jkbys> ということで次へ
<jkbys> Maverickの開発
<jkbys>     * 残作業はない？
<jkbys>           o リリースノートに以下の記述を足す
<jkbys>                 + ATOKを入れた環境でのアップグレード
<jkbys>                 + 野良PPAからibus-mozcを入れてしまっている場合
<jkbys>                       # [ ] むしろ野良PPA全般の注意書きが必要か？
<jkbys>           o [ ] あとは？
<hito_jp> そろそろmaverickの開発にトドメさしてnattyに行きたいですシリーズ。
<jkbys> ATOK と ibus-mozc については足すべきでしょうね
<hito_jp> ibus-mozcは正直なところ、PPAの作者の皆様頑張ってくださいというのがかなり本音。
<hito_jp> 撒いた災厄をちゃんと回収してくださいというか。
<nobuto> よくわかってないんですが、ibus-mozcって何か問題があるんですか？
<hito_jp> lucid時に「maverickで入るのよりも新しいバージョン番号のついた、lucidでビルドされた」ibus-mozcが入ってるとlibibusのバージョン不整合でちゃんと動作しません
<hito_jp> japanese teamで準備してたtest用なやつは大丈夫（なようにバージョン上げずに止めてある）
<nobuto> ほー。
<jkbys> アップグレード時にPPAは無効になっているでしょうから、一度アンインストールして入れ直せば通常は直りそうですね
<nobuto> sudo apt-get install ibus-mozc/maverick ?
<hito_jp> まあibusのパッケージングが悪いんじゃーっていう見方もありますけど、PPA作る人たちとか入れる人たちはそーいうリスクをちゃんと見据えてるのかどうか正直微妙。
<hito_jp> バージョン指定は=じゃなかったでしたっけ。
<hito_jp> target releaseは正直アテにならん
<hito_jp> と思ったけど、maverickのが入ればこの場合はクリアだからOKはOKですね。
<jkbys> じゃあ、非公式のPPAなどからibus-mozcを入れて困っている人は、村田さんのコマンドを実行してくださいって書けばおｋでしょうか
<ikuyaNOTE> その件はいわれのない誹謗中傷を受けまくって、正直うんざりだお……
<nishbone> =921A+305y
<hito_jp> たぶんそんな感じ……か？　mozcとかも一緒に下がってくれるかどうか確認したいところですが。
<nishbone> 失礼、無視してください
<jkbys> 村田さんが試してくれると期待
<nobuto> アップグレードテストはさすがに面倒くさいお。
<hito_jp> maverick版は大丈夫ぽい気がする。
<jkbys> メンドクサイから頼んでるんじゃねーか！
<hito_jp> 組み合わせるべきmozc-serverが=でバージョン指定かかってるので。
<hito_jp> でも試したい、ぐらい。
<nobuto> jkbys: リーダー怖いお。
<jkbys> まぁ体調わるいようだし私が試しておきます
<nobuto> お願いします
<nobuto> （体調は悪くないけど
<hito_jp> 野良PPA作ったみなさんがきちんと理解してバージョン文字列付けるか、きちんとフォローすればこーいう悩みは発生しないんですけどねぇ……。
<hito_jp> まあnattyのときは同じようなことしないでね、という話ではあります。その他なければ次へ。
<jkbys> じゃあ次へ
<jkbys> JauntyのEOLアナウンス
<hito_jp> やっとintrepidが消えたよ、というのもありますかね
<hito_jp> まあ特になければEOL流すんですが、
<hito_jp> Netwalkerどーすべー。
<ikuyaNOTE> Sharpのアナウンスにリンク？
<hito_jp> あれもそのうち消えるのではないかと思われるため、大変戦々恐々としている今日この頃です。
<jkbys> 消えるとは？
<hito_jp> いえ、ARMってold-releasesに収容されるのー？　というのがわかってなくて。
<hito_jp> canonicalでもってるaraneoツリーもいつまであるのー？　とか。
<jkbys> ports.ubuntu.com と netbook-remix.archive.canonical.com が sources.list にあるんでしたっけ
<hito_jp> 確かそんな感じです。
<hito_jp> canonicalのaraneoがオーバーレイしてくるので、araneoのrepoがないと実質的にアップデート不能に。
<jkbys> さすがにaraneoのrepoは、シャープさんが消さないないように言っているでしょう
<hito_jp> さ、最悪の場合でも、消す前にsyncさせてほしいなっと。
<jkbys> いつ消えてもいいようにsyncしておくとか・・・
<hito_jp> もう更新されないのは確定なんでしたっけ。
<hito_jp> >araneo
<jkbys> 半年に１回更新、というアナウンスでしたよね
<hito_jp> あれはaraneoのツリーが更新される？　とかいうあたりをシャープさんに確認しないと話が進まない、と。よしわかった、小林さんよろしくお願いします。
<jkbys> よろしくお願いされました
<hito_jp> じゃあjauntyのEOLアナウンスは週末にでも流しておきます（遅）。
<jkbys> よろしくおねがいします
<jkbys> Nattyの開発
<jkbys>     * 作業リストをメンテナンスしておきたい
<jkbys> 誰がリスト作るんですか
<hito_jp> nattyとじたらバルクコピーして
<hito_jp> 誰かが頑張る。
<jkbys> ではそのように
<hito_jp> とくにunzipは何とかしたい！
<jkbys> 7zipもなんとかしてください
<hito_jp> と思うものの、正直アレはなにが正しいものやら。
<jkbys> アーカイブマウンタも
<hito_jp> unzipと7zipなんとかすれば、アーカイブマウンタは直ると信じてますが、そうではない？
<jkbys> 知らないんです
<hito_jp> libnutspecするのが正しいのか、ロシアパッチするのが正しいのかしょーじき微妙。upstreamの態度も過去とは変わっていて、むしろwelcome的な状態の模様です。ちゃんと調べてないけど。
<hito_jp> ということで、これはまた来週。
<jkbys> じゃあ議題はおわりですね
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<mizuno> 京都のレポートページは仕上げておくので、AIに入れておいてください
<jkbys> AIってなんですか
<mizuno> あくしょんあいてむで
<jkbys> ラスボスにザラキを唱える感じのものかと思った
<hito_jp> それクリフトであってAIちがう！
<mizuno> やるべきことって点では同じですね
<jkbys> AI搭載！って宣伝してたよ
<jkbys> 次回も火曜でいいですか
<hito_jp> そんな、たいていのもの見たらEmacs言うどっかのミズノさん（仮名）みたいな。あれミズノさんAI説浮上？
<hito_jp> はい
<nobuto> はい。
<jkbys> では１６てことで。お疲れ様でした。
<nobuto> お疲れさまでした。
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20101109
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<jkbys> こんばんは
<Emmanuel_Chanel> おちゅ～しゃはリリースされないのですか？まあ， JD 使えば良いのでしょうけど．
<jkbys> おちゅ〜しゃのパッケージはもう作っていないです
<Emmanuel_Chanel> そうなのですか…
#ubuntu-jp 2010-11-11
<mitsutaka> #
#ubuntu-jp 2010-11-12
<peptido> hello, I have a question about japanese websites. Anyone here from Japan / used to using websites in Japanese?
#ubuntu-jp 2010-11-13
<fjky> a
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こん．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Ubuntu 10.10 で pulse をアンインストールしないで Skype を使う方法って，どのフォーラムに質問すれば良いのでしょうか？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ちなみに， amd64 です．
#ubuntu-jp 2010-11-14
<ZERO00> YO
<ZERO00> SUP NIGGAS
<hirogl> んー、これで繋がったのかな。。。
<amigojapan> 日本語のプログラミングのチャネルはありますか？
#ubuntu-jp 2011-11-07
<adter> こんにちわ
<adter> exit
#ubuntu-jp 2011-11-08
<hito_jp> 水野さん議事録かくのお願いしてもいいですか……。
<mizuno> 寝ちゃいそうなので坂本さんどーすか、とか振ってみるお
<ikuyaNOTE> みんな深刻な睡眠不足
<hito_jp> それやると誰かがチェックしないといけないので今日は無理ぽい……
<mizuno> うーい
<Mocchi> なんかいろいろすみません。。。
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<Mocchi> こんばんは
<hito_jp> 余裕があるときに坂本さんに取ってもらってお願いできる体制にもっていきましょう……orz
<Mocchi> hito: 議事録ってことですか？
<mizuno> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20111108
<hito_jp> あい
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかあるでしょうか
<jkbys> イベントアイテムは届きました
<hito_jp> 69-language-selector-ja-jp.confはPには入りました。SRUはまだ申請できてません
<jkbys> ありがとうございます
<Mocchi> らじゃです > hito
<jkbys> 他になければ議題のほうへ
<jkbys> フォーラムの管理者権限
<jkbys> mizunoにモデレータ権限しかないため、SPAM投稿の削除はできるが投稿者のBANができず、BAN作業のみを管理者に依頼している状態
<jkbys> [ ] 管理者権限の付与
<hito_jp> +1
<mizuno> そんなわけで、SPAM対策とかにちょっと不便なんで、よければ権限ください
<Mocchi> +1
<jkbys> +1
<ikuyaNOTE> +1
<jkbys> スパム以外のBANは相談ってことは他の管理者と同様で
<hito_jp> スパムが95%ぐらい占めるんですけどね……
<mizuno> そうですねー
<jkbys> 管理者mizunoを誕生させておいた
<hito_jp> 引き続きよろしくお願いします
<jkbys> よろしくおねがいします
<jkbys> イベント関連
<mizuno> よろしくお願いします
<jkbys> そろそろOSC東京です
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Events/OSC2011TokyoFall
<jkbys> [ ] 懇親会どうする？
<Henrich> ドリランドのキャラクターみたいだ
<jkbys> 断罪者jkbysとかつけてみたい
<ikuyaNOTE> OSC東京がんばれー
<jkbys> 今回はわたし行けないです
<hito_jp> ページ作成ありがとうございます>水野さん
<mizuno> 明星での開催には実は行ったことないんで、経験者におまかせしたいトコ
<hito_jp> 立川まで出ないと話になりません。
<mizuno> ですよねー
<hito_jp> 立川まで出れば人数次第ですがなんとでもなります
<mizuno> あ、そうだ。今回は土日開催です
<mizuno> 日曜はあんまり遅くまで遊べない人もいそうだなとか
<hito_jp> 水野さんは可能ならいらはるんでしたっけ
<mizuno> はい、できれば行く予定です
<mizuno> 土曜のOSC本体の懇親会に乗るかどうかだけ決めておきたいかなー
<hito_jp> 乗るでいいと思いますよー
<mizuno> じゃあそれは乗るで、二次会や日曜はその場のノリで立川あたりに出るとかそんなでいいかなー
<hito_jp> それでいいと思いますー
<mizuno> では参加する人は各自申し込んでくださいー
<hito_jp> ということで、参加する可能性のあるかたはhttp://www.ospn.jp/osc2011-fall/modules/eguide/event.php?eid=88からお申し込みを
<Henrich> 参加するする
<jkbys> ではつぎへ
<ikuyaNOTE> （関西にいる人は土曜日にやる予定の関西LibO勉強会に来てね……）
<jkbys> Adobe Reader 9.4.6
<jkbys> Partnerから拾う必要がある旨をアナウンスする必要がある
<jkbys> [ ] アナウンスは誰？
<jkbys> 誰か頼まれてくれないか！
<hito_jp> なにをどうアナウンスするか考えるところからやっとくっす……
<jkbys> よろしくおねがいします
<jkbys> Translator Candidatesの更新
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/enroll/translator_candidates
<jkbys> [ ] kptech , jmatsuzawaのUbuntu Japanese Translators（ubuntu-l10n-ja）権限の付与
<kuromabo> 今日までの締切りで投票をお願いしてましたが、さらに投票する人いますか?
<hito_jp> くろまーぼー先生にadmin的な事務手続きもお願いしてもーてよろしいでしょうか？
<kuromabo> 具体的には?
<hito_jp> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-ja 開いて add member
<hito_jp> おふたかたのLP name入れて権限付与すればおけー
<kuromabo> 私の権限で追加できるんでしたっけ
<hito_jp> なぬー。driver確認します
<hito_jp> はっはっは。できないorz
<hito_jp> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-ja/+members#active
<kuromabo> Ubuntu Japanese Translatorのほうの権限は持ってない気が。(add memberなる項目が見当たらない)
<hito_jp> やっときます
<kuromabo> ...お願いします。
<hito_jp> そしてくろまーぼー先生とkazken3先生にはadimn権限を持ってもらうべき気が……
<kuromabo> はい、お願いします。
<kuromabo> で、投票の方はいかがでしょうか? 反対票の方はいませんか?
<jkbys> いなさそうだ
<kuromabo> はい、ではCandidatesの2名の登録をお願いします>hitoさん
<hito_jp> done.
<kuromabo> 確認しました。ありがとうございました。では次へ。
<jkbys> admin権限についても今きめます？
<hito_jp> それは来週でよろしいかと
<jkbys> ではつぎへ
<jkbys> Preciseの開発
<jkbys> Oneiricの振り返りと開発ページ作成
<jkbys> [ ] とりあえずページを作るのは誰？
<hito_jp> 誰？　わたし？
<jkbys> よろしくおねがいします
<hito_jp> あい……
<jkbys> フォーラム関連
<jkbys> [ ] フォーラムでUbuntu派生ディストリビューションの質問も受け入れるべきか？
<jkbys> ここで言う「派生」はKubuntuやXubuntuではなく、MintやBackTrackのような「Ubuntuベース」の別物たち。
<jkbys> 現状では「自治」的に適切なフォーラムへの紹介が行われている。が、誘導方法その他がこなれていない。
<jkbys> [ ] そもそも論として受け入れるべき？
<jkbys> [ ] 受け入れる場合の誘導方法は？
<jkbys> 派生ディストリビューション用カテゴリを作ってしまう？
<hito_jp> そもそも論として受け入れるべきなん、という話だけでもできれば。たぶん実質的にどーするかはかなり悩みどころだと思うので。
<hito_jp> とりあえず個人的な見解としては「受け入れていい。ただし、Ubuntuの知識が援用できる範囲で。あと分離が前提」です。
<hito_jp> BackTrackの/optの下にあるenumツールの使い方がわかりませんとかいうのはステでよろしいかと思います。
<jkbys> そういうのじゃなければ受け入れるのがいいですね
<jkbys> 分離すべきなのかな
<mizuno> 派生側独自のフューチャーでないなら拒否する理由はないと思うんですが、派生ディストリの話題もどうぞ、と明言はしたくないかな
<Henrich> よし、さっそくDebianの質問を（嘘
<Mocchi> パッケージ管理システムを使わずに標準でインストールされているソフトウェアがあるわけか
<Henrich> どうぞどうぞ、にすると何が問題になる？
<Henrich> 切り分けかな
<hito_jp> Ubuntu本体と交じるとわけわからんす
<Mocchi> トラブルシュートが大変そう・・・手元で再現するのも手間かかるし
<hito_jp> （という意味ではARMとx86/x64もちゃんと分離すべきなんかもとか思わなくもない）
<Henrich> ia64も
<Henrich> まぁ、そうなると
<Henrich> カオスになるか
<Henrich> ＞<jkbys> 派生ディストリビューション用カテゴリを作ってしまう？
<Henrich> がいいのかなぁ、と思った
<jkbys> NetWalkerと同じような見え方でいいでしょうか
<hito_jp> いいんじゃないかなぁと。RSSの見せ方は悩むべきかな。
<jkbys> その他 の上かな
<hito_jp> その他分類でもいいかなぁと。
<Mocchi> 「派生ディストリビューション」という名称を使うと、LubuntuとかKubuntuの話題もそちらに行ってしまいそうな気がします。
<hito_jp> なのでそのへんの調整はこれからやるわけですよ。
<Mocchi> hito: 拝承
<Henrich> H用語だ
<hito_jp> H用語だとすると人名ポインタの使い方がちがう
<Mocchi> おぉ知らなかった・・・H用語だったんですね。。。
<Henrich> いや、日本語だけど。。。っていかんいかん
<jkbys> H用語でぐぐるとエッチ用語集というのが出てきた
<mizuno> だいたいあってる
<hito_jp> じゃあ細かい話は来週調整で……。
<jkbys> 議題は以上ですが、他になにかあるでしょうか
<hito_jp> 自分はないです
<mizuno> ないです
<jkbys> ではおわりましょうか
<jkbys> 来週も火曜２２時でいいですか？
<Mocchi> はい
<mizuno> はい
<hito_jp> はい
<ikuyaNOTE> はい
<jkbys> 15日ということで。お疲れ様でした。
<Mocchi> お疲れ様でした
<hito_jp> なんか宿題が溜まっていく……
<Henrich> では k-of で会える方は今週末大阪で。
<hito_jp> みんな某雑誌の原稿でゾンビってると思いますよ……。
<Mocchi> ikuyaNOTE: たしかLet's Noteをお使いと耳にしたのですが、こんなトラブル経験ありませんか？https://forums.ubuntulinux.jp/viewtopic.php?id=12387
<ikuyaNOTE> レツノトでは音楽聞かないんで解りません。。
<mizuno> beep鳴りゃ十分すよ
<mizuno> まあ、Intelのチップでよくある話すね……
<ikuyaNOTE> それにY7だと世代が古すぎて挙動も違う予感？
<Mocchi> Y7っていつ頃の製品ですか？
<mizuno> 古代
<hito_jp> 2007ぐらい
<Mocchi> （・・・言えない、今使ってるThinkpad X61と同じくらいなんて・・・）
<hito_jp> GM965だからAzalia初期実装。ていうかICH8の時点で世代を見きれないとアドバイスしちゃダメとかそんな。
<mizuno> サウンド関係だからって、知らないことを無理に答えなくてもいいと思いますよー
<Mocchi> hito: 私がいま使ってるのがちょうどGM965ですね。
<Henrich> X61全廃棄処分になりそうだったのを今日救いました
<ikuyaNOTE> でもY7は今でも充分使えるスペックだと思いますけどね
<Mocchi> mizuno: なんか出力見てると、ひとつのサウンドカードに２つのコーデックが載ってるっぽく見えるので、そんな実装あるんかいな、と気になったのです〜。
<hito_jp> その結論はなにをどうやって導きだしたんですか……
<Mocchi> Henrich: パームレスト熱いです〜。
<Mocchi> hito: $ /proc/asound/card0/codec*のcatでgrep Codec。
<Mocchi> あちゃ、頭の$要らなかった。
<hito_jp> いや「そんな実装あるんかいな」の方……
<Mocchi> hito: 私は見たことないので。ということはそういうのもあるんですか？
<hito_jp> スペックシート読んだらふつーに書いてあると思うんですが……
<Mocchi> hito: HDAの方ですか？
<hito_jp> しょせんコーデックなんてただのAD/DAチップなんで、chが足りるならいくつぶらさげてもいいわけで。
<hito_jp> いや両方読んだら自明なはず。ch数揃わないので。
<hito_jp> Azaliaのチップセット内蔵側は8chあるのに、codecが4chだったら残りチャネルどーすんのー、という事実に気づけば複数あっても驚かないと思うです。
<znz_jp> 今使ってる Ubuntu で音が全くならない NEC のノートだと「Codec: Realtek ALC262」と「Codec: LSI Si3054」の2行出ました。
<Mocchi> hito: 勉強になりました m(_ _)m ちょっとデータシート読んでみるー。
<Mocchi> znz_jp: あるんですね。システムのご認識の可能性もあるので、判断を保留していたんです。
<Mocchi> s/ご認識/誤認識/
<mizuno> X220もなんか二個でるな
<Mocchi> 教えてみずのさーん
<mizuno> Conexant CX20590とIntel CougarPoint HDMIって出るんだけど
<Mocchi> HDMIとそれ以外（音声入出力）って感じですね。
<Mocchi> どうもありがとうございます。
<Mocchi> PCHならほとんどそんな感じなのかな？
<hito_jp> IbexPeakとCougarPointでは真だけど他のPCHは知らない。
<hito_jp> たとえばLangwellとかTigerPointがどーなってるかは不明。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 今日は会議だったのですね…
#ubuntu-jp 2011-11-10
<takanojyou> テスト発言。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
#ubuntu-jp 2012-11-05
<jkbys> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<hito_jp> ちょっと手が回らないのですが、どなたか議事録を採ることができるかたはいらはいますか？
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting が先週更新されてなかったようなので今更新した
<nobuto> こんばんは
<jkbys> こんばんは
<jkbys> 村田さんが議事録やってくれると信じてる
<nobuto> jkbys: わかりました。
<nobuto> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20121105 コピペしました。
<jkbys> ありがとうございます
<jkbys> アクションアイテムから
<jkbys> 10月のチームレポートを投稿する(jkbys)  忘れてた
<jkbys> あとでやっておきます
<jkbys> 他はきっと動きなしかな
<hito_jp> まるで時間が取れません……
<jkbys> 大変そうですね
<jkbys> チームレポート
<jkbys>     [ ] 今週の更新は？
<jkbys> OSC会津かな
<jkbys> どんな感じだったんだろう
<jkbys> 他に議題がなければ終了だけど何かありますか
<hito_jp> 某社のサーバーのHDDがさっぱりよくわかりません......。
<hito_jp> 設置場所って湿度調整かかってなかったりしますでしょうか？ > 村田さん
<nobuto> 最近湿度に変化があったかってことですかね？ hito_jp
<hito_jp> 夏場はまったく問題なくて、ここ数日の冷え込みと同時にエラーが発生する率が異常に増加してます。
<hito_jp> で、考えられることが湿度ぐらいしかなくて、という。
<hito_jp> 外気の水蒸気量（not相対湿度）という意味では50%ぐらい変化してるので、あの部屋って湿度管理されてたかな、と。
<nobuto> hito_jp: ちょっと最近の変化は把握できていないです。ちゃんとしたサーバールームではないのでその辺り適当かも。
<hito_jp> 了解です。もしヒマになるようなら、ちょっとブロワー（エアーダスター）で掃除してみてもらってもいいでしょうか。
<hito_jp> なんか静電気かなんかで誤動作してるだけっていう気がしてきました。
<hito_jp> それでダメならやっぱ買うしか。
<hito_jp> （数ヶ月単位で無理だぜーっていう場合もやっぱ買うしか）
<nobuto> では明日掃除してみます。
<Henrich> 掃除番長だ
<nobuto> じゃあ掃除番長をアクションアイテムに（マテ
<hito_jp> よろしくお願いします。電源ボタン押して3分放置で落としていただければ。そのまま永遠にお亡くなりになっても構いませんです。
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<Henrich> 私はありません
<chonan> 私もありません
<hito_jp> 自分もないです
<nobuto> hito_jp: 了解です。
<jkbys> 次回も月曜でしいですか
<nobuto> はい
<chonan> 大丈夫です
<hito_jp> はい
<jkbys> では12日ということで。おつかれさまでした
<nobuto> お疲れ様でした。
<nobuto> 今回は一行。 https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20121105
<chonan> おつかれさまでした
<nobuto> kazken3: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-firefox-extension/+bug/1066969 って見てます?
#ubuntu-jp 2012-11-08
<next64m> こんばんは
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは。
#ubuntu-jp 2013-11-04
<GoneProtoss> A lot of peaple here～
<GoneProtoss> people sorry
#ubuntu-jp 2013-11-05
<lindar> After upgrading to Ubuntu 13.10 Anthy will not type kana. If I open the Unity search bar, I can type kana and the on_off switch works, but not in any other software. Any ideas?
<lindar> (Also, sorry for English.)
<hito_jp> 蒸留サーバー……
<mizuno> ウィスキーとかそういう
<jkbys> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<hito_jp> どなたか議事録を……
<meditonirct> $B$3$s$P$s$O(B
<meditonirct> w
<mocchi> こんばんは
<mocchi> 議事録やります。
<hito_jp> 次回をいまのうちに（予測で）直しておくと忘れなくて済みます
<mocchi> 準備出来ました
<hito_jp> URL？
<mocchi> リーダーの開始宣言が先かなと思います。
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20131105
<jkbys> ありがとうございます
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<jkbys> ないか
<hito_jp> ノベルティの返事が来てないのでそろそろ催促しときます（ここだけヨーロッパ時間みたいな感じ）
<jkbys> チームレポートが議事録からごっそりぬけてるな
<mocchi> ほんとだ。直します。
<jkbys> チームレポート
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/
<jkbys> [ ] 今週の更新は？
<jkbys> 更新あるかな
<jkbys> 10月分は書きに行きます
<hito_jp> 自分が把握している範囲ではないので、たぶん、ないです。
<jkbys> じゃあ議題へ
<jkbys> [ ] Remixのリリース可否は？
<jkbys> RC2にも幾つか問題が見つかっている
<jkbys> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-jp/2013-November/004588.html
<jkbys> インターネット接続がないとUEFI環境でインストールに失敗するのは致命的な気がする
<jkbys> RC3を蒸留サーバーに置いた
<jkbys> 感じ間違ってた
<mizuno> 感じ……
<jkbys> 上流だ
<hito_jp> RC3でもっかいテストすればいいです？
<jkbys> おねがいします
<jkbys> それ通ったらもうリリースで良さげかな
<mizuno> ネット切った状態でMacにインストールすればいいすかね
<hito_jp> まだ降ってきていなかった……
<jkbys> セキュアブート対応のと対応じゃないのがあるんだっけ
<hito_jp> えーと、Macだといろいろノイズがありそうなので、SandyBridge世代以降の普通のPCで。水野さん所有物だとT420がイケニエにできるならそれが妥当。
<mizuno> ほむほむ
<hito_jp> そんで水野さんにやって頂けるならちょっと時間取れないしあとは任せた的な。
<mizuno> X220でもいけるかな。こっちなら今つぶして大丈夫なんだけど……
<hito_jp> あ嘘だ。
<hito_jp> IvyBridge世代以降が正しいです。
<mizuno> むむ、となるとT430かー。これを今夜潰すとちょっときつい
<hito_jp> なのでX220はダメなはず。UEFIではあるけどなんかあかん感じのはず。
<hito_jp> んでsyncがまだだったので遠い目をしています……
<jkbys> ftp.kddilabs.jpには届いてるように見える
<hito_jp> 確保してテストします。
<hito_jp> たぶん高速マシン準備したし、一回だけ通ればそれでいいはずだしやって報告します
<hito_jp> これ、rc2とsquashfsとかの構成ファイルはハッシュ値一致を期待していいんでしたっけ。
<mizuno> とりあえず確保ちゅう
<jkbys> 追加したファイル以外はハッシュ値一致するはず
<ikuyaNOTE> （なんでそんなにマシン確保できるの……）
<jkbys> squashfsは作り直してないので一致するはず
<mizuno> (ないよ、Ivy or laterなマシンは3台しかないよ……)
<hito_jp> うちも今4台出払ってるので2台しかないよ……
<ikuyaNOTE> （あ、うちもノート1、デスクトップ1あったわ……
<jkbys> ではよろしくおねがいします
<mocchi> 議事録的には、RC3をテストしてよさげだったらリリースする、でいいです？
<hito_jp> それだけでよいかと。
<mocchi> 了解
<jkbys> Recipe/Topicsがそろそろ300回なのでイベントをしたい
<jkbys> 人的リソースはhito,shibataがそこそこ動けそう（関東でやるなら）
<jkbys> イベントそのものをどういう方向性にするかは未定
<jkbys> セミナーありなしも未定。単に宴会でもいいかもというレベル。
<jkbys> [ ] チームから予算を出せるか？
<jkbys> [ ] 出せるとしてどれぐらいの金額感か？
<jkbys> [ ] 良質な会場を借りようとすると10万かかる（例：お茶の水ソラシティ）
<jkbys> [ ] やるとして、いつぐらいがいいか？
<jkbys> とりあえずの基準は12月メド。
<jkbys> 会場代だけで10万？
<ikuyaNOTE> 12/21であればお昼から東京にいるので参加できそうです
<ikuyaNOTE> G社さんじゃダメなんですか？
<hito_jp> 　マトモなレベルの会場だとそれぐらいかかります。
<hito_jp> 色付けずにやるのがよさそうな気がする＆今このご時世でG社さんに頼むのアレすぎる、という。
<ikuyaNOTE> なるほろ
<hito_jp> 頼んでみてもいいかなぁという気はするのですが、自前で準備できる予算次第でまた話も変わってくると思うので。
<hito_jp> あと、出入り自由重要ですよねたぶん……
<ikuyaNOTE> セミナーやるやらないにもよりますよねぇたぶん
<ikuyaNOTE> セミナーやらないならどっかの食い物屋貸切とかでもいいと思いますし
<hito_jp> ええ、セミナーやらないならただの宴会でいいので、参加者からお金取ってGoでもいいわけで。
<mizuno> なるほど
<ikuyaNOTE> まぁでもせっかくならセミナーあったほうがいいですよねぇ
<ikuyaNOTE> 苦労話とか聞きたいと思いますし
<mizuno> プロジェクターのある飲み屋を探しましょう
<ikuyaNOTE> それならお金積んだほうが……
<hito_jp> プロジェクターのある飲み屋って事前予約なので、人数が読めない今すげーリスキーなんで避けたいです。
<ikuyaNOTE> たぶんそんなに集まらないですよねぇ
<hito_jp> そこはなんとも（いくやさんの有無に依存とか）
<ikuyaNOTE> いないほうが人が集まるだと……
<hito_jp> とりえずは、セミナーはLTレベルでもやりたい（裏話やるべきだよね）・参加費はできるだけ取りたくない・飲食は正直どうでもいい気がするが軽食ぐらいはアリが嬉しい
<hito_jp> というのが基本路線かなぁと思っています。
<ikuyaNOTE> そうですねー
<hito_jp> ということを踏まえて、予算出せるとしたらいくらぐらいでしょう。
<jkbys> 10万＋軽食などなら出しても問題ないんじゃないかと思います
<ikuyaNOTE> そうですねぇ
<hito_jp> （まあ完全に会費ゼロは厳しいんで1000円は払ってねぐらいでやりたい所存）
<chonan> ぐぬぬ、私の予定12/21週末だと修羅場が確定してる気が
<ikuyaNOTE> あー私のことはお気になさらず
<hito_jp> ちなみに気合いの入った会場の相場感はこんな感じとなっております。http://solacity.jp/cc/floor/index.html#charge
<chonan> ( 12/23 に発表会あるんです... )
<jkbys> ちょっと離席します
<hito_jp> で、予算を会場に振るか飲食に振るかとか含めて考えます。
<yutaka-m> あ、G社は会場提供できます。その他は調整。
<hito_jp> おおっと。
<hito_jp> OKわかりました、会場だけ貸してください。飲食はチーム予算で。
<hito_jp> （とその場で決める）
<ikuyaNOTE> すばらすぃ
<hito_jp> 日程会場その他と、そもそもどんなイベントやねん、というあたりはちょっと整理して後日相談させてくださいまし。
<hito_jp> 今週中に整理したもので連絡しますー
<yutaka-m> 了解です。調整します。
<hito_jp> 試算したら10万だと安い会場（5万ぐらい）でも飲食代が出し切れないという結論になりました……
<hito_jp> ありがとうございます。よろしくお願いします。
<yutaka-m> はい、よろしくおねがいします！
<mocchi> 議事録にG社の社名出していいですか？
<mocchi> それとも適当にぼかします？
<hito_jp> 「G社さん」はいいのでは（モロバレだけど）
<yutaka-m> どっちでもw
<hito_jp> うかつにG社さんを展開してちがうG社さんにするのだけはヤメて（ぉ
<jkbys> 某G社とかいろいろあるしな
<hito_jp> 変態しかいない某G社の話はどうでもええねん！（ひどい
<mocchi> レシピとかで超お世話になってるG社さんですよね？（いちおう
<jkbys> 議題は以上ですが他になにかありますか
<mizuno> ないです
<hito_jp> あぶないところだった。展開したら大惨事になるところだった。
<ikuyaNOTE> （変態ってなんのことだろう……
<hito_jp> ないです
<chonan> 自分はありません
<mocchi> 違うのか・・・
<hito_jp> （遠い目）
<mizuno> (oh...
<chonan> コンパスと定規と共にシンボルになっている友愛結社さん(そこでボケるな)
<jkbys> 次回も火曜日でいいですか
<mizuno> はい
<hito_jp> はい
<chonan> はい
<mocchi> 「借りることができそうだ」で適当に書いときます
<hito_jp> さかもっちー成分おおめの適当……
<jkbys> 12日ということで。お疲れ様でした。
<mizuno> おつかれさまでした
<mizuno> ではちょっとインストールしてくる
<chonan> おつかれさまでしたー
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20131105
<mocchi> どなたか議事録の送信を。chonanさんどうですか？
<chonan> 承ります
<mocchi> chonan: よろしくお願いします。
<hito_jp> ちょっと修正中につきお待ちを
<ikuyaNOTE> 12/21にやるのであれば、またみなさんがなにか食べている間のバックグラウンドトークを提供できるのですがねぇ。まぁ忘れてください
<hito_jp> 「いくやさんチーズ嫌いでピザ食べられないそうなので、ピザを食べてる間のバックグラウンドトークお願いします」
<chonan> 魔法使い衣装をいくやさんにお貸しすればOK?
<hito_jp> いま考えてもひどい依頼だ……
<hito_jp> そこで今回はピザ以外の軽食を！　というのがもくろみでございます。
<ikuyaNOTE> いいのよ……
<hito_jp> なおしました。
<hito_jp> あとはよろしくお願いします。
<mocchi> ありがとうございます。
<hito_jp> いや、食事を出す以上はveganと好き嫌いぐらいまでは対応したいです！
<ikuyaNOTE> 衣装はTシャツならいろいろあるのですけどねぇ（謎
<hito_jp> 宣教師の服とか手配しておけばいいのでしょうか……
<chonan> 宣教師っすか。
<ikuyaNOTE> 一般的な服装でおねがいします
<hito_jp> 生ハレルヤが見れると思ったのに！
<ikuyaNOTE> でも12月最後の連休ってとことん忙しいかとことんヒマかどっちかですよねぇ
<hito_jp> （じゃあ「焼きハレルヤ」「煮ハレルヤ」「蒸しハレルヤ」もあるのだろうか……）
<chonan> 半生...
<hito_jp> いくやさん、ぴんち。
<ikuyaNOTE> なんで私がピンチなの……
<ikuyaNOTE> まぁでも仮に21日にやるのであれば、12:05の飛行機で羽田に着くので13:00には六本木まで行けるかと
<ikuyaNOTE> それ以外であればぐぬぬっておうちでUst見てます
<hito_jp> 日程は調整の都合になると思いますので、きっつい日になったらあしからずごめんなさい……
<jkbys> ピザの話を見て食いたくなってきた
<ikuyaNOTE> いえいえ、ぐぬぬって中継見てますので、お気になさらず
<ikuyaNOTE> ピザなんて食べたいと思ったことないし今後もないわー！
<jkbys> ピザというより溶けたチーズが食べたくなった
<ikuyaNOTE> ぐへぇ
<ikuyaNOTE> じゃあ私はチョコプリン食べますね……
<jkbys> ずるい
<chonan> 自分も今日チョコプリン調達したの思い出したw
<ikuyaNOTE> (ﾟ∀ﾟ)人(ﾟ∀ﾟ)
<hito_jp> チーズ載せないピザとかもありまして。
<ikuyaNOTE> そこまでしてまで食べたいわけじゃないので別にいいのよ……
<ikuyaNOTE> チョコプリンおいちい
<hito_jp> USB-CreatorだとBootableUSBメモリが作れないというイヤな予感……
<medit> こん
<medit> bye
<medit> #join test-ja
#ubuntu-jp 2013-11-08
<therazr> Hi, is anyone using Kubuntu 13.10 here?
<therazr> anyone using ibus in Kubuntu? In Ubuntu I have no problems
<medit> sえっく
<medit> セックス
#ubuntu-jp 2014-11-04
<jkbys> こんばんは
<mocchi_> こんばんはぐにゅう
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<mizuno_mobile> ぃょぅ
<hito_jp> 坂本さんがさかもっちーに乗っ取られて……いつものことでした。
<mocchi_> いかんいかん、何かが漏れてた
<mocchi_> さかもっちー汚染度が弱冠高い原稿を読んでいたのが原因かと（何
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<mocchi_> 議事録どうします？
<jkbys> カンファレンスキットの注文(jkbys) ← これ消して欲しい
<hito_jp> どうしよう。ミーティングやるよりRemixのテストしたいですよねみなさん
<jkbys> それ以外の議題もなさそうだ
<mizuno_mobile> すすきののラーメン屋のカウンターなので色々取り込み中です！
<mocchi_> 私は某原稿が・・・。
<mocchi_> jkbys: 消すの了解しました
<jkbys> じゃあスキップか
<hito_jp> +1
<mocchi_> +1
<mizuno_mobile> +1
<chonan> +1
<hito_jp> じゃあテストに……
<mizuno_mobile> 原稿とかもっちー先生売れっ子すぎて嫉妬
<jkbys> では次回11日ということで
<mocchi_> お疲れさまでした
<hito_jp> 誰か基本的なテストをなんか自動化する画期的なそりゅーしょんを……
<mizuno_mobile> 11は留守かも知れないので、もしいなかったら抜きで進めてくださいー
<chonan> というか自分は自主的に校正を...
#ubuntu-jp 2014-11-07
 * jasonjang is away: away
 * jasonjang is back (gone 00:04:44)
#ubuntu-jp 2015-11-02
<Gwendal> hello
<Gwendal> I am looking for some local linux help in Kyoto, if by any chance someine is around
<Gwendal> just to create a liveusb to investigate some big laptop issue
<Gwendal> because I am only there for the week, with only a non-working laptop :)
<Gwendal> and with urgent work matters to take care of :(
#ubuntu-jp 2016-11-08
<Shousei> こんにちは
<Shousei> 誰かいませんか？
#ubuntu-jp 2017-11-07
<untitled_> whois
#ubuntu-jp 2019-11-08
<real-samurai> こんにちは、リアル侍と申します。
